# Huge Kentuckey buck



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

This huge buck was found in Henry county,Kentucky this November.Could be possible state record.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Whow That Deer Must Of Been On Steroids.........


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

That's insane!!!


----------

